# Do I need to have makeup artist background?



## NYDoll88 (May 27, 2007)

I appreciate any input/suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## amoona (May 27, 2007)

I doubt it but I'm sure you'll need a background in Marketing or Advertising.


----------



## giz2000 (May 28, 2007)

But...just like a lot of things in life, WHO you know can open doors for you.  Check with the career counseling office at your school and see what internships they offer.  Connections help....good luck!


----------



## NYDoll88 (May 28, 2007)

Yess! Thank God my school is good for that. We have amazing internship opportunities. 

Thanks for the advice girls!


----------

